# Offer to work in Dubai



## ortho55 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been offered a good paying job in Dubai starting in a few weeks. 

I am a bit worried now with the price of oil dropping and the economy potentially getting worse. I have no experience with the Middle East. 

My job is in higher medical education. The issue is that I have a good job at home but the Dubai offer is very appealing career wise. 

Should I take the plunge?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, No or maybe.

Only you can decide on such a general question.


----------



## ortho55 (Sep 13, 2010)

You are right . I was mainly referring to the potential outflow of expats that may arise from the declining price of oil. My job is tied to a strong expat community that has discretionary income. If the expats are leaving, then my incentive to go is that much reduced.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The medical field is the least to be affected by these changes. I hope that helps.


----------



## ortho55 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Abbas.
I am really tempted but not being a spring chicken anymore and looking at the downturn in the economy, I try to get advice from people with an insight of Dubai


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

My wife is finding it very difficult to get a job in the medical sector. As a medical secratary for 20 years in the NHS in the UK, salaries here in a similar or managerial role are ridiculously low... even compared to the NHS salaries.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

As far as i know the % growth of UAE is the higest in the world. think they stated 5-6% for the next couple of years.

where USA and Europe is like 2-3%

And good old Africa 1-3%

That's what i read on electronic news media.


----------

